# Who's planning on coming this year?



## V3Stream (Aug 12, 2014)

Since I live 10 mins away, I'm sure as hell am going to be coming, bringing a B5 2000 A4, who else is coming? and what are you bringing?


----------



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)

Most of the chatter on this event can be found on the event website or Facebook.



http://berlinklassik.ca

https://www.facebook.com/BERLINKLASSIK

https://www.facebook.com/events/547419932032279/



http://register.berlinklassik.ca


----------

